# Silver coat done properly?



## lhm (Dec 8, 2012)

Check out these pics. Does this look right to you?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Either it's really cloudy or they didn't mix up the aluma coating up at all.


----------



## stpierre87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like they didn't mix it and tried to spread it to far.


----------



## ColoradoRoofer (Dec 13, 2012)

Not mixed and dont ever use it. There is no waterproofing properties in it at all. Its a big waste of money.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

alum coatings are not really meant for water proofing they are meant for uv protection of the membrane. It can also help you score some LEED points on your building as well.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah what tar monkey said.

But actually it is water proof if it wasn't the water would penetrate it, I think you mean to say it won't seal leaks. Well that is mostly true, the fibered will to a point but it's not to be relied on.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

ColoradoRoofer said:


> Not mixed and dont ever use it. There is no waterproofing properties in it at all. Its a big waste of money.


It's not a waste of money, because a properly applied silver coat WILL extend the life of a black asphalt based roof if applied the entire life of the roof. But youa re right there is no water proofing value. 


Looks like it wasn't mixed very well, but everyone already said that. Could also be some cheap off the shelf home depot silver coat and not professional roofer grade silver coat.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

*remodeling in Los Angeles*

Oh My God.How you left that Roofing contractor they didnt do their work properly and also it not fully completed.Try to recover this problem by another quality roofing contractor and also make sure dont waste your money again.Ask them to mix aluminium coat properly.

____________________________________________________
remodeling in Los Angeles


----------

